# A ban on import? - EUARK sumit notes on FBH Website



## EUARK Tony (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all,
*"If a ban was implemented on the importation of live reptiles and amphibians, both wild caught and captive bred into Europe, would you care?"*

Please see below a link to the FBH website. It shows the notes from a recent EUARK summit meeting in Germany. It briefly outlines the history of the work done by FBH and REPTA in Britain to protect our reptile hobby and looks at the treats for the future that we face from Europe. 

This document is already out of date and the issue is quickly gaining gravitas. As you are probably aware, FBH and EUARK representatives have recently returned from a conference in Brussels to discuss these matters.

More bulletins will be released soon.

In the meantime, here's the link to the EUARK summit notes

Federation of British Herpetologists - EUARK Summit Notes

And here you can view the EUARK brochure outlining our current position.

http://www.fbh.org.uk/news/downloads/euark_brochure_2012.pdf

Regards
EUARK Tony


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

EUARK Tony said:


> Hello all,
> *"If a ban was implemented on the importation of live reptiles and amphibians, both wild caught and captive bred into Europe, would you care?"*
> 
> Please see below a link to the FBH website. It shows the notes from a recent EUARK summit meeting in Germany. It briefly outlines the history of the work done by FBH and REPTA in Britain to protect our reptile hobby and looks at the treats for the future that we face from Europe.
> ...


Love it, great peace of work.


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

i have donated to the FBH its not much but if we can all donate a small amount theres enough of us so it will soon add up to a nice ammount.

i have also emailed my local MEP's and the ukip political party in the hope that they may be able to help have also posted your updates on every forum an facebook group and urged people to donate if they can and to contact their local MEP'S.

is there anything else we can do to help fight this an support you lot?

thank you to all who are working their asses off to help safeguard our hobby and way of life for many people


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

have just donate £20 that was raised by the people at the swindon reptile keepers meet that was held this evening


----------

